# What is the maximum safe effective dosage for Cytomix?



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Cytomix T3 60 mcg, T4 20 mcg

Currently taking 2 pills a day after taking 100-150mcg T3 / day for a couple months.

Any noticeable difference upping the dose? Being safe, of course.


----------

